# best convection plate setup  for offset???



## fineswine419 (Feb 7, 2013)

convection plate, tuning plates, what is the way to go?

i am going to get some scrap metal to make a convection plate or tuning plates for my brinkmann TMLE offset. i am also curious about making my TMLE into a reverse flow.   would it be practical or worthwhile to move my smoke stack to the same side as the firebox?  it looks like there might be enough room towards the backside of the cooking chamber to clear the firebox door.

i've seen guys extend their smoke stack down to the cooking grate with various materials. what if i extended my smoke stack to the opposite side of the cooking grate to create reverse flow?

I guess i have 3 options.

1.  make a convection plate similar to that of the horizon with holes getting bigger as they go from right to left (since my firebox in on the right).  

http://www.horizonbbqsmokersstore.com/servlet/the-307/Convection-Plate--dsh--For/Detail

2.  make a solid convection plate and move my smoke stack to the right side of the cooking chamber.

3.  make a solid convection plate as above, but extend my smokestack on the insde of the cooking chamber to the firebox side.


----------



## bruno994 (Feb 7, 2013)

Option #1, tuning plates will help with even heat tremendously and it's a lot less work.


----------



## austinl (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a Horizon smoker with the factory installed "built-in" convection plate and it works great.  Their arrangement of holes lets the smoker breathe easily and the thick plate evenly distributes heat.  I have two thermometers on either side of the cooking chamber and if I adjust adjust the plate enough I can get the temperature dead even from side to side.  With less effort put into adjusting it, it will still stay within 5-10 degrees side to side.  Another benefit to this style (although less discussed) is you can adjust it to compensate for a large foil pan in the smoker which can create some funky temperature readings.


----------



## fineswine419 (Feb 11, 2013)

how thick would you say the convection plate is from horizon?  bigger than 16 gauge?  thanks for the input


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 11, 2013)

My Tejas 2040CC with extra therms 002.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 22, 2012






Tuning Plates,easy and cheap.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and...


----------



## coacher72 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have Horizon convection plate in my yoder offset and it is about 1/4 in. thick.


----------



## austinl (Feb 11, 2013)

I have measured mine and it is 1/4" thick; big hunk of metal, smells nice when drippings hit it too! ;)


----------



## buttburner (Feb 12, 2013)

I just built this for my new OK Joe. Did my first burn in on it just tonight. Worked pretty well, I think I have to tweak the positions. They are not set like they are in this pic. They are 1/4" plate. The

pic was taken right after I tack welded the 3 shorter pieces. I did not clean the slag off yet













IMG_0463.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Feb 12, 2013


----------



## fineswine419 (Feb 14, 2013)

thanks very much for the input form everybody.....i like the ease of use of the horizon convection plate, but don't want to pay 60 plus 20 shipping.   i think i'll fabricate something similar to the plate offered  by horizon, but make it a little wider and more custom fit for the brinkmann.  i talked to a local steel supplier and can get the 1/4" material for about $40.   how far into the cooking chamber do i need to extend it?  the total length of my cooking chamber is 41"


----------



## boykjo (Feb 14, 2013)

Here is what I did... its a more advanced mod...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110134/braunfel-reverse-flow-modification

Joe


----------



## austinl (Feb 16, 2013)

My plate measures 21" from end to end and my smoker's inside length is 36".


----------



## bighoothd (Jul 7, 2016)

So approximately 58% of your chamber length .. Anyone know the hole sizes from smallest to biggest ?


----------

